# Giant OCR1 vs. Defy 3



## djpfine (Jul 29, 2010)

My LBS has a lightly used (2008?) OCR 1 for $899. They also have a 2011 Defy 3 for $749. Which one is the better value bike? I like the nicer components on the OCR 1 but have read so many good things about the new Defy 3 frame.

I'm new to road biking and will be coming from a Marin Kentfield hybrid. I'd like to get into cycling and would love to eventually work my way up to 30-50 mile rides. I'm looking for something that's comfy but fast.

I test rode the Defy 3 and will be going back next week for the OCR 1.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

djpfine said:


> My LBS has a lightly used (2008?) OCR 1 for $899. They also have a 2011 Defy 3 for $749. Which one is the better value bike? I like the nicer components on the OCR 1 but have read so many good things about the new Defy 3 frame.
> 
> I'm new to road biking and will be coming from a Marin Kentfield hybrid. I'd like to get into cycling and would love to eventually work my way up to 30-50 mile rides. I'm looking for something that's comfy but fast.
> 
> I test rode the Defy 3 and will be going back next week for the OCR 1.


If by 'used' you mean there's no warranty offered on the OCR1, I'd take a pass. But if it's just a demo or floor model with warranty, then test ride it and the Defy back to back and decide from there. The one that fits/ feels, rides and handles best, wins.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The defy is a slightly more laid back bike. The geometry is more suited to longer rides, a little softer ride, and the handling is more neutral. The OCR1 is a more dedicated short distance race bike. It's more responsive, handles faster, climbs better, and rides quite hard. The position on the OCR1 is also more aero or lower & more racer like. The defy certainly isn't a sit up straight bike but again, it's more relaxed than the OCR1.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Just had a 2010 Defy Advanced 3 as a rental for a week and I have to say it was pretty nice. 

Definitely a more aggressive riding posture than my Roubaix, but still wound up being very comfortable over distance. Did a few 30 mile, a 40 mile and a 50 mile trip from Puget Sound, north of Lake Washington, south to Redmond and back to my hotel in Kirkland and I did wind up w/ some numbness in my left pinky and sore left palm when spending extended periods of time in the drops, but I didn't put in much time adjusting the stem and bars. Everything else felt great. Not sure how the aluminum version of this frame would feel, but the carbon version was nice.

I haven't ridden an OCR1. 

I would want to get both bikes fit relatively well and do pretty extensive test rides on each of them to see which posture, feel, and ride quality is closest to what you are looking for.


----------

